# I'm taking requests! (NOW CLOSED-THANK YOU)



## SwirlyLion (Mar 13, 2018)

Hello all! I am new here and i would like to do sketchy requests of some of your characters/ fursonas! For now its free, so yay!
I just wanted to try my hand here! I prefer to draw animals, but I'm up for any challenge that you give me!
Here is a sample of my work:
www.furaffinity.net: The Toxic Doberman by LionSwirl


I hope to get some replies!!


----------



## Bryanthesqueak (Mar 13, 2018)

Wow that's some freaky artwork you have there (trust me, freaky is good.). I would love to see you draw my argonian Kaj-rorsoma. 
www.furaffinity.net: Argonian drawing by Bryanthefuk
Shes wearing fur armor and you don't have to color it. 
Thanks again if you choose to draw this for me!


----------



## SwirlyLion (Mar 13, 2018)

oooo yeah! Wait right here! I'm gonna sketch it out for you!
yay finally something to do!!!!


----------



## MissNook (Mar 13, 2018)

Just a quick message to tell you that usually this kind of post have their place on the Art Exchange and Trades forum, not here


----------



## SwirlyLion (Mar 13, 2018)

Bryanthesqueak said:


> Wow that's some freaky artwork you have there (trust me, freaky is good.). I would love to see you draw my argonian Kaj-rorsoma.
> www.furaffinity.net: Argonian drawing by Bryanthefuk
> Shes wearing fur armor and you don't have to color it.
> Thanks again if you choose to draw this for me!







Here it is!!! I hope you like it!!


----------



## SwirlyLion (Mar 13, 2018)

MissNook said:


> Just a quick message to tell you that usually this kind of post have their place on the Art Exchange and Trades forum, not here


Oh, sorry!! I wasn't paying attention to where I was posting!! I won't do it again!! Thank you for telling me!


----------



## Bryanthesqueak (Mar 13, 2018)

Thank you so much! Will this be posted on FA?


----------



## SwirlyLion (Mar 13, 2018)

Bryanthesqueak said:


> Thank you so much! Will this be posted on FA?



Would you like me to? I can tag your character sheet in the description too if you would like!


----------



## Barley the Slothbat (Mar 13, 2018)

could you draw my manokit?


----------



## Bryanthesqueak (Mar 13, 2018)

Sure! I'll favorite it. For a half an hour sketch, its really not bad.


----------



## SwirlyLion (Mar 13, 2018)

Bryanthesqueak said:


> Sure! I'll favorite it. For a half an hour sketch, its really not bad.


Awww thank you! And great, I'll post it right now for ya! Thanks for being so cool!


----------



## SwirlyLion (Mar 13, 2018)

Barley the Slothbat said:


> could you draw my manokit?
> 
> View attachment 28878


Sure! Now, does your character walk up right or on all 4s? Also are you okay with just a sketch?


----------



## Barley the Slothbat (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm fine with a sketch and he walks on two legs like a raptor


----------



## SwirlyLion (Mar 13, 2018)

Bryanthesqueak said:


> Sure! I'll favorite it. For a half an hour sketch, its really not bad.


 Its posted! here it is:
www.furaffinity.net: Request for Bryanthefuk by LionSwirl

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## SwirlyLion (Mar 13, 2018)

Barley the Slothbat said:


> I'm fine with a sketch and he walks on two legs like a raptor



Okay! Wait here and I'll be right back with your sketch!!


----------



## Barley the Slothbat (Mar 13, 2018)

okay


----------



## SwirlyLion (Mar 13, 2018)

Barley the Slothbat said:


> okay




 

And here it is! I really hope you like it! It was fun to draw! Thank you!!!


----------



## Barley the Slothbat (Mar 13, 2018)

omg he looks so awesome, thank you!!!!


----------



## SwirlyLion (Mar 13, 2018)

Barley the Slothbat said:


> omg he looks so awesome, thank you!!!!


Awww yay! I'm so happy you like it! you're welcome!!
would you like me to post it for you on my FA?


----------



## Barley the Slothbat (Mar 13, 2018)

yes please, if you don't mind


----------



## SwirlyLion (Mar 13, 2018)

Barley the Slothbat said:


> yes please, if you don't mind


okie dokie! Can you send me ur FA account link so I can credit you? I'm just about to post it!


----------



## Barley the Slothbat (Mar 13, 2018)

Userpage of Barley-the-Slothbat -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
here ya go


----------



## SwirlyLion (Mar 13, 2018)

Barley the Slothbat said:


> Userpage of Barley-the-Slothbat -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> here ya go


okay heres the link to it: www.furaffinity.net: Request for Barley-the-Slothbat by LionSwirl

Thanks again!! Much appreciated!!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 14, 2018)

i like your style new blood


----------



## Scales42 (Mar 14, 2018)

Maybe you find the time to draw a snek?  Also welcome to the forum!


----------



## SwirlyLion (Mar 14, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> i like your style new blood


Thank you! Much appreciated! Did you want a sketch too?


----------



## SwirlyLion (Mar 14, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> Maybe you find the time to draw a snek?  Also welcome to the forum!


Sure thing! Just wait here and I'll sketch it for you!


----------



## MissNook (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm just a little lost when several people have no avatar so maybe, draw yourself an icon as a challenge? A swirly lion


----------



## SwirlyLion (Mar 14, 2018)

MissNook said:


> I'm just a little lost when several people have no avatar so maybe, draw yourself an icon as a challenge? A swirly lion


Oh yeah, I haven't really thought of one yet... For now I'll dig up one of my old lions :3 Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## SwirlyLion (Mar 14, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> Maybe you find the time to draw a snek?  Also welcome to the forum!


Hey I have your sketch finished! I love this snake!! 



 

Would you also like me to post it on FA? And thank you for being so nice!!!!


----------



## Mewmento (Mar 14, 2018)

SwirlyLion said:


> Hey I have your sketch finished! I love this snake!!
> View attachment 28922
> 
> Would you also like me to post it on FA? And thank you for being so nice!!!!



That is one cool snek!


----------



## SwirlyLion (Mar 14, 2018)

Mewmento said:


> That is one cool snek!


Aww thank you! It is very much appreciated!!


----------



## Jarren (Mar 14, 2018)

Mind if I throw my gryph girl in got consideration?
www.furaffinity.net: Seraphina Reference by Jarren_Ironclaw

Or maybe me?
www.furaffinity.net: Jarren Reference Sheet by Jarren_Ironclaw

Welcome, by the way!


----------



## SwirlyLion (Mar 14, 2018)

Jarren said:


> Mind if I throw my gryph girl in got consideration?
> www.furaffinity.net: Seraphina Reference by Jarren_Ironclaw
> 
> Or maybe me?
> ...


ooooooo!! I'm gonna sketch the gryph girl! I think shes so cool! Wait here! <3 I'll brb!


----------



## MissNook (Mar 14, 2018)

I like your icon!


----------



## Scales42 (Mar 14, 2018)

SwirlyLion said:


> Hey I have your sketch finished! I love this snake!!
> View attachment 28922
> 
> Would you also like me to post it on FA? And thank you for being so nice!!!!



Thank you so much! 

Of course you can post it on FA


----------



## SwirlyLion (Mar 14, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Of course you can post it on FA


yaaay! I just posted it, here it is!

www.furaffinity.net: Request for Scales42 by LionSwirl

Thanks for being so chill! <3


----------



## SwirlyLion (Mar 14, 2018)

Jarren said:


> Mind if I throw my gryph girl in got consideration?
> www.furaffinity.net: Seraphina Reference by Jarren_Ironclaw
> 
> Or maybe me?
> ...



I finished her!! <3 I thought she was so cute and pretty! This one was really fun to sketch out! I really hope you like it!


<3 Would you like me to post it on my FA?


----------



## Jarren (Mar 14, 2018)

SwirlyLion said:


> I finished her!! <3 I thought she was so cute and pretty! This one was really fun to sketch out! I really hope you like it!View attachment 28930
> <3 Would you like me to post it on my FA?


Oh my, she's adorable! Yeah, feel free to post it up. This is great, thank you so much. Mind if I drop it on my page? I'll link back to you and credit, of course.


----------



## SwirlyLion (Mar 14, 2018)

Jarren said:


> Oh my, she's adorable! Yeah, feel free to post it up. This is great, thank you so much. Mind if I drop it on my page? I'll link back to you and credit, of course.


I do not mind at all! Go right ahead!

Also I just posted her:
www.furaffinity.net: Request for Jarren_Ironclaw by LionSwirl

Thanks again!


----------



## EapingEagle (Mar 14, 2018)

You should do my drawing that I drew if you want. Anyone of your liking. You don't need to color it.

eapingeagle.deviantart.com: Peace

eapingeagle.deviantart.com: The Wolf with a Greatsword


----------



## SwirlyLion (Mar 14, 2018)

EapingEagle said:


> You should do my drawing that I drew if you want. Anyone of your liking. You don't need to color it.
> 
> eapingeagle.deviantart.com: Peace
> 
> eapingeagle.deviantart.com: The Wolf with a Greatsword


Sure thing! I'll post it here first when it is done!


----------



## SwirlyLion (Mar 14, 2018)

EapingEagle said:


> You should do my drawing that I drew if you want. Anyone of your liking. You don't need to color it.
> 
> eapingeagle.deviantart.com: Peace
> 
> eapingeagle.deviantart.com: The Wolf with a Greatsword


Hello! I have your sketch, I decided to do a dramatic-ish bust of your wolf! I hope you like it!


----------



## EapingEagle (Mar 14, 2018)

SwirlyLion said:


> Hello! I have your sketch, I decided to do a dramatic-ish bust of your wolf! I hope you like it!
> View attachment 28935


Holy crap, the facial expression is on point and I love the sketch.


----------



## SwirlyLion (Mar 14, 2018)

EapingEagle said:


> Holy crap, the facial expression is on point and I love the sketch.


awwww yay! I'm so happy you liked how it came out!! Did you want me to post it on my FA?


----------



## EapingEagle (Mar 14, 2018)

SwirlyLion said:


> awwww yay! I'm so happy you liked how it came out!! Did you want me to post it on my FA?


Yeah you can post it, I absolutely love your artstyle and also you just finished within 2 hours. I can't even do that.


----------



## SwirlyLion (Mar 14, 2018)

EapingEagle said:


> Yeah you can post it, I absolutely love your artstyle and also you just finished within 2 hours. I can't even do that.


Awesome!! And thank you so much for your kind words!!

Heres the link to it:
www.furaffinity.net: Request for Eapingeagle by LionSwirl


----------

